# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Last call for the SBA Autumn Convention!

## gavin

Last two days to register for the Autumn convention!

Saturday 11th September 2010

(8:45-)9:30-17:10.

Kinellar Community Hall
Fintray Road, Blackburn, Aberdeenshire AB21 0JQ

SBA Autumn Convention.

Graham Royle - Apis Through the Looking Glass

Trade Stand Highlights

Celia Davis - The Challenges of Beekeeping

Graham Royle - If Heath Robinson Had Been a Beekeeper

Celia Davis - Keeping on Top of Varroa

All-in registration (inc coffee, lunch and afternoon tea) £25.  Last registration Sat 4th September.  Cheques to SBA and please enclose a SAE for Programme and receipt.

Iain Steven
4 Craigie View
Perth PH2 ODP
01738 621100

... or see Iain at the SBA Dundee Flower and Food Festival from tomorrow ....

----------

